# whats your top speed



## silkworm09 (Feb 19, 2010)

toped out at 95mph what do u guys top out at


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Seriously......


----------



## SenorBrandon (Jan 5, 2007)

My car tops out at 789 miles per second, and if im on the bottle its 1234.987323333333 mph.


----------



## silkworm09 (Feb 19, 2010)

DELETE THREAD PLEASE:banghead:


----------



## standard125r (Jul 15, 2004)

DELETE USER PLEASE:banghead:


----------



## jason08 (Dec 1, 2007)

My top speed is plaid.


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

It seems like this thread is going ....





sorry dude!!!


----------



## NummerEins (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's breath a little life into this thread. 

Traveling to my home town last week, my Digifant II was cruising at 110 mph.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Top speed has nothing to do with power, at least at the levels of cars that are bone stock, driven by idiots. It's all gearing.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

B4S said:


> Top speed has nothing to do with power, . . . It's all gearing.


OK, this is interesting. So lets say we have two identical cars, say a Golf II, with all the same options and what not and one has a 100hp engine and the other has a 50hp engine. By your logic, maybe a bad term, the two will reach the same speed if the gearing is changed or modified in some way on the lower powered vehicle. Is that how I'm supposed to read and understand the above?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

If you take both cars, and put a (for example) 2.00:1 final drive in one of them, and a 4.00:1 final drive in the other, no matter the horsepower, 7000rpm in either car will be vastly different top speeds. The same final drive in both cars will theoretically allow both cars to achieve the same top speed, except the less powerful car will get there slower (and if there is an outside variable such as wind or rain), it might never achieve the same top speed....but it will also not be turning the same RPM as the faster car. Power allows the car to push through anything that might drag it down, but it has zero effect on the top speed of the car (in a perfectly calm environment).

As an example, my B3 syncro passat wagon (dead charger = 85 hp) will gladly hit 150 kph, but it gets there a LOT slower than the same car with a good charger (160 hp). The RPMs at 150kph are going to be the same in both cars though, due to the identical gearboxes. One just does it in half the time of the other .


----------



## NummerEins (Feb 15, 2010)

Top speed can mean many things to many people. German's (Volkswagen) have historically never worried much about how fast their cars are from point A to point B, but how well they are made and how they handle high speeds, or their ability to cruise on the autobahn.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

B4S said:


> If you take both cars, and put a (for example) 2.00:1 final drive in one of them, and a 4.00:1 final drive in the other, no matter the horsepower, 7000rpm in either car will be vastly different top speeds. The same final drive in both cars will theoretically allow both cars to achieve the same top speed, except the less powerful car will get there slower (and if there is an outside variable such as wind or rain), it might never achieve the same top speed....but it will also not be turning the same RPM as the faster car. Power allows the car to push through anything that might drag it down, but it has zero effect on the top speed of the car (in a perfectly calm environment).


Again, and I really don't think I have heard your answer to this yet, what your saying above is that if I gear my Golf I with 65hp correctly I can drive it at say 240k/hr (150mph). Yes I read the above and understand you say it could take a while to reach that speed and also rain or wind could hold it back, but on a clam sunny day and a flat smooth road you believe it could work, right? Am I correct in understanding that that is what you are saying?


----------



## pmarcuccijr (Sep 30, 2010)

Power will eventually have an effect on top speed in real world situations. Regardless of how your car is geared, if you only have 50hp it seems unlikely that the vehicle would be able to overcome its own drag coefficient and ever reach 150mph. This is why (an extreme example) the new Bugatti Veyron needed another 100+ hp to go an extra 7mph at its top speed.

However, gearing does have a massive effect on overall top speed, and acceleration. A car that has a 4.0 to 1 final drive will likely accelerate faster than a car with a 2.0 to 1 final drive, but the 2.0 to 1 car will have a higher top speed (given that they have the same hp and all conditions are equal etc.)


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

WaterWheels said:


> Again, and I really don't think I have heard your answer to this yet, what your saying above is that if I gear my Golf I with 65hp correctly I can drive it at say 240k/hr (150mph). Yes I read the above and understand you say it could take a while to reach that speed and also rain or wind could hold it back, but on a clam sunny day and a flat smooth road you believe it could work, right? Am I correct in understanding that that is what you are saying?


If the car could overcome it's drag, yes. I know you're trying to call me out for what I've said, and that's fine with me. I've read your posts before, and you seem like a smart guy, so lets just keep this above board .

In an environment without an atmosphere to impede the forward motion of an object, yes, a 65hp car could attain the 150mph speeds of a 100hp car, if they both had the same gearbox. In the real world, it would be more difficult to accomplish. Most Mk2s could not achieve 150mph with the 105hp engine under the hood either, so it's a moot point (in regards to THAT speed). As well, no one here in north america has any point of reference to the smallblock engines (in a Mk2 chassis), so again, the topic here is digi-2 8vs and how fast they can go when driven by idiots who think they're race cars.

My statement was perhaps a bit too general for some folks tastes. I should have said that 'within the confines of the power limits of a naturally aspirated 8v in a Mk2 chassis, power means nothing when compared to gearing in regards to top speeds'. Better?


----------



## Wooderson (Nov 25, 2001)

Stock 1.7L Rabbit @ 92 mph for most of the way to California (2000 miles).


----------



## pmarcuccijr (Sep 30, 2010)

well said sir


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

standard125r said:


> *DELETE USER PLEASE*:banghead:





silkworm09 said:


> DELETE THREAD PLEASE:banghead:


:vampire:


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Please forgive me, if we were talking face to face I would be snickering or giggling a little to myself over the last few postings (convert that us having a conversation). I am not trying to “call you out”, sounds like some kind of spaghetti western with Clint Eastwood, but I must say thank you for this last response. Almost all the time people try to do a soft shoe or use some cheap double talk to try to cover their tracks rather than just say Ops, thanks for being up front.

OK, back to the business at hand. The reason for my response and re-response was this statement – “Top speed has nothing to do with power . . . It’s all gearing”. Unless you are living in a different world where there is no friction or resistance, it is more or less stated “backasswards”. The most important factor in a vehicles top speed is the power the vehicle has available. Gearing is nothing more than a means to how one reaches that speed. Let’s play with a simple example:
I jump onto my bicycle which has 5 gears, they all work, in front of my house. There is a hill I must up to reach the Piggly-Wiggly and buy a six pack of beer. Starting out in first gear I begin the trip with little effort and as I go faster I switch to higher gears until I have no more gears and can no longer increase my speed. Why? Because my legs just don’t have any more power in them to climb up the hill faster. When I get there and get my goods I prepare for the return trip only to find my gear selector has broken and I can now only use fifth gear. I begin my return trip, up the same hill by the way (hey it’s my world we’re in, OK) and it is very hard to get the bicycle going, but after time it starts moving and picking up speed. Again I reach the maximum speed I can achieve, but because it took some time I’m already home. Maybe you could go faster than I could while making the same trip as your legs might be stronger than mine, but no amount of gear fidgeting will allow me to go faster as I only have so much power in my legs. Now take that crude example and plug and play a few of the words used; bicycle = car, hill = resistance (air, rolling, etc.), your legs = stronger motor, etc.

I know that was maybe a bad example and doesn’t really explain what’s in my head right now, but it just popped in and I used it. The fact is “power” is the leading requirement for going faster. I have seen and used many formulas for determining a vehicles top speed. Not one asks for the vehicles gear ratios, why is that? Am I stating that gearing has nothing to do with a vehicles top speed? No, but it does not determine the potential top speed. If geared wrong the power goes to waste and the top speed can’t be reached, either too high or too low. The gearing needs to be set so the engine is making its most power when the vehicle is at its maximum speed. Air and rolling resistance plus other frictions are what our vehicles need to overcome to go faster, and that requires power. In a friction free flat world we really would not even need an engine, just have a friend give you a push and the car would go for ever until you stopped it.

Anyhow, I just noticed a statement which was wrong, at least in this world, and was hoping with a little coaxing I could get the person who made it to correct it. Now if you don’t believe me and want to take this out into the street, then yes, I’ll call you out you dirty low down scoundrel, DRAW! :wave:


----------



## NummerEins (Feb 15, 2010)

Everyone knows the physics of how autos go fast. This thread is about what limits we are pushing our VW's. So, what's the design limit of a MK2 VW.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Strange response and question I have to say. If everyone knows as you state, then you should know the answer to the question you posed. The answer lies in those physics of how autos go fast.


----------



## NummerEins (Feb 15, 2010)

VW Golf Mk2 GTi 1800 (1986)

Country Germany

Top Speed (mph) 129
0-50mph 5.9
0-60mph 7.7
0-100mph 23.8
1/4 mile 16.4
0-1km 29.8

BHP @rpm 139 @6100rpm
Torque lbft @rpm 124 @4600rpm

Transmission code: AGB or 2Y

Curb Weight (lbs) 2222

Hope this helps. On a side note, thank GOD the democrats still control the Senate. 

:beer:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

silkworm09 said:


> toped out at 95mph what do u guys top out at


yep... you can top out all right

But you gonna bottom out... at just around 95.1 mph.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

WaterWheels said:


> Please forgive me, if we were talking face to face I would be snickering or giggling a little to myself over the last few postings (convert that us having a conversation). I am not trying to “call you out”, sounds like some kind of spaghetti western with Clint Eastwood, but I must say thank you for this last response. Almost all the time people try to do a soft shoe or use some cheap double talk to try to cover their tracks rather than just say Ops, thanks for being up front.
> 
> OK, back to the business at hand. The reason for my response and re-response was this statement – “Top speed has nothing to do with power . . . It’s all gearing”. Unless you are living in a different world where there is no friction or resistance, it is more or less stated “backasswards”. The most important factor in a vehicles top speed is the power the vehicle has available. Gearing is nothing more than a means to how one reaches that speed. Let’s play with a simple example:
> I jump onto my bicycle which has 5 gears, they all work, in front of my house. There is a hill I must up to reach the Piggly-Wiggly and buy a six pack of beer. Starting out in first gear I begin the trip with little effort and as I go faster I switch to higher gears until I have no more gears and can no longer increase my speed. Why? Because my legs just don’t have any more power in them to climb up the hill faster. When I get there and get my goods I prepare for the return trip only to find my gear selector has broken and I can now only use fifth gear. I begin my return trip, up the same hill by the way (hey it’s my world we’re in, OK) and it is very hard to get the bicycle going, but after time it starts moving and picking up speed. Again I reach the maximum speed I can achieve, but because it took some time I’m already home. Maybe you could go faster than I could while making the same trip as your legs might be stronger than mine, but no amount of gear fidgeting will allow me to go faster as I only have so much power in my legs. Now take that crude example and plug and play a few of the words used; bicycle = car, hill = resistance (air, rolling, etc.), your legs = stronger motor, etc.
> ...


Yep, in a physics sense, yes, that's exactly how it works, I don't dispute that at all. Environmental variables = pwns me.

Exactly how different the top speed in a MkII with 105hp is from a MkII with the typical newbie mods (106hp), is pretty much what the OP meant IMO. In that case, yes, gearing means more than power .

I'm not disputing your science, it's undoubtedly correct...from a scientific standpoint. If the thread was started by a PH.D...I'm sure it would be completely correct to assume he's reading your post and nodding happily to himself in agreement. 

This, however, is the Vortex. More specifically, the 8v forum, where intelligence goes to die. The OP is NOT a PH.D .


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ive had my car (1985 GTI, 268* cam, intake, dual downpipe and full exhaust..) going 125 mph. (on the speedo) and my car has taller than stock tires, and taller than stock gearing.. at 100 mph, my speedo is over 10mph off..

oh yea, it has an ACN transmixer.. 3.67 final drive with a .75 fifth gear.
and the car weighs around 2000 lbs with me driving, a W7, amp, and optima in the back..


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

NummerEins said:


> So, what's the design limit of a MK2 VW.


The wat?:facepalm:


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

How fast will it go before it explodes silly


----------



## SenorBrandon (Jan 5, 2007)

NummerEins said:


> So, what's the design limit of a MK2 VW.


I think first we must answer what is the design limit of a brick wall. Then we will find the answer.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

It's kind of like tootsie pops.


The world may never know.


----------



## yayo01 (Apr 26, 2009)

88mph then I ended up back in my garage somehow...


----------



## mikefu (Jul 26, 2010)

True story. I saw the documentary.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

top speed i have no idea the car keeps pulling like crazy past 130mph that is just in a few seconds :screwy: i smoked a new gt500 today coming home on the freeway he gave the finger and he jumped it first a 60


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

How do I fix my flux capacitor? Its not fluxing at 88mph


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

srgtlord said:


> How do I fix my flux capacitor? Its not fluxing at 88mph


nah, i think its nothing but a case of bad muffler bearings... SIMPLE FIX!!! :laugh:


----------



## Str8pipingti (Oct 10, 2010)

How long is a piece of string??????????????????


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

my mk1 1.7L hits vtec!!!!!! and brings me to 55mph!!!!!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

wulfsburg said:


> my mk1 1.7L hits vtec!!!!!! and brings me to 55mph!!!!!


THATS SWEET! do you have V-tec injection on that thing?! lmfao..


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Ill never know what i top out at... My speedo only goes to 100......:laugh:


----------



## octaviavenezuela (Mar 11, 2007)

200 KPH (125MPH)


Skoda Octavia MKI, 2.0 8 valves, auto tranny

Cheers

A.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

90 Corrado with an ABA: 129mph.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Glegor said:


> THATS SWEET! do you have V-tec injection on that thing?! lmfao..


hey my buddys vtec kick my [email protected]@ on sat night got me by 5 car lengths from a 60-130mph 
but his car dynoed over 300 whp at 12psi b20/b16 fully built big turbo my car only makes around 230 whp so i am rebuilding and big boy turbo going in round two vtec will get smoked


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

My 81 Euro GTI would eventually top out at an indicated 205 kph.

My old 16V Scirocco was still pulling strong at 230kph:thumbup:

My new 2.1 carbed cabby is just too scary to go too fast :thumbup:


----------



## hellrbbt (Sep 17, 2006)

The sign on the side of the interstate said I was going 70mph. :laugh:


----------



## DuncanDonutz (Nov 17, 2009)

About 120 mph for what it's worth. takes a minute or two getting from 100 to 120


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

you and me both buddy.. but i can wrap the speedo to 100 mph quick, as i imagine you can too.. DIESEL POWAH!!


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

105


----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

I went 111mph in my Fox. Pretty sure the speedo is off, and my tires are 165/45/15s.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

85mph, as that is where the speedo ends. After that it requires charts, math or a GPS and I don't want to do the work or pay for the gps. Nor pay for the ticket if there happens to be a cop around. But, I can go 80mph all day long and get 30mpg and the cops won't even glance at me.


----------



## boxerfan (Jan 14, 2006)

*Love the tongue in cheek humor!*

That reminds me... I think my halogen fluid is low.


----------



## nikolai-7 (Mar 2, 2010)

I've hit 200kph, and it was still pulling hard, that was at about 4k rpm in 5th.

Built 1.8 8v in a mk2


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

I just got some stock 14" snowflakes lets see where that puts me...


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

92_MK_2 said:


> I just got some stock 14" snowflakes lets see where that puts me...


you will top out at around 200mph, easily!


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Glegor said:


> you will top out at around 200mph, easily!


u got it


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

hahaha... thread is soo full of win!


----------

